# Simran And Thoughts



## singh_man (Mar 8, 2015)

I've started doing simran and trying to keep my mind focusing in connecting with Waheguru. But what should I be visualizing or envisioning? Is it a light, a picture, a manifestation of God? 

Forever seeking.


----------



## singh_man (Mar 9, 2015)

Waheguru works in amazing ways! I posted this question yesterday, and this morning the first thread in my 'Basics of Sikhi' feed was on exactly this topic!

HUKAM #9 Sat Saroop Satguru da Dhiaan Dharna. (focusing your attention on the Satguru) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJUmPjobpzw&feature=youtube_gdata

Brilliant.


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 9, 2015)

singh_man said:


> Waheguru works in amazing ways! I posted this question yesterday, and this morning the first thread in my 'Basics of Sikhi' feed was on exactly this topic!



ahh, so that is why there is so much hunger, violence and unrest in the world, Waheguru is clearly busy on his computer!


----------



## chazSingh (May 5, 2015)

harry haller said:


> ahh, so that is why there is so much hunger, violence and unrest in the world, Waheguru is clearly busy on his computer!



i think Waheguru has given us the solution...but we are too busy looking the other way.
for the ones that are not in the thick of the unrest (me and you)...we have the perfect opportunity to see what Ego, Anger, Desire, Greed and Attachment is doing to the world...and we have the time to do what Guru Ji says and eradicate the effects of those 5 thieves within ourselves and then inspire others around us to do the same...

as the ripple effect evolves, we start seeing the changes  thankfully people are already doing this...and those changes are beginning to happen...


----------



## chazSingh (May 5, 2015)

singh_man said:


> I've started doing simran and trying to keep my mind focusing in connecting with Waheguru. But what should I be visualizing or envisioning? Is it a light, a picture, a manifestation of God?
> 
> Forever seeking.




love this subject 

Me personally, i only focus on the shabad waheguru...
visualization has its benefits but for me it makes me deviate from concentrating on the Gurmanter.

if you're lucky (destined to ) then you will see the divine light within you...but don;t go trying to force this to happen...just go with the flow


----------

